

Iterating on the Programmatic Programming Font Exploration - Adrock
http://1overn.com/2011/01/31/iterating-on-font-pair-comparisons/

======
Adrock
Thanks for all the suggestions you gave in this discussion:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2147834>

I've tried to incorporate the feedback to make it easier to compare the fonts
and to include a few of the more popular ones that I missed.

